# Outboard Tinkerers



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Outboard Tinkerers 

Can we put together an Inner circle of advanced users ?

Those of us that dissemble lowers and pull power heads 

and perform_ "advanced repairs" _


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Eh...we would just get chastised by our resident 'official techs' as bubba mechanics ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol sometimes 

I don't get on here as much as I used to and most of the times someone has a pretty simple problem and most of you guys can get it figured out quickly. Rarely is it a very hard one.
Then you need me or Creekrunner


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah me either I don't get on or at least comment as much as I use to. To many internet mechanics for me giving wrong advice. But I stil try to answer all the pm's when I'm on. 

Some on here have tinkered enough to have a darn good understanding and give great advice most have not though. And with all the technology on outboards now days you pretty much need the manafactures software for proper diag.


----------

